# build a sled



## ABenoit (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has seen or attempted to build their own sled to haul gear on. Ideally what Im looking to build would just be a flat platform slightly elevated off of skis to hold my Shappell shanty and other equipment. Photos or links would be much appreciated.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

ABenoit said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has seen or attempted to build their own sled to haul gear on. Ideally what Im looking to build would just be a flat platform slightly elevated off of skis to hold my Shappell shanty and other equipment. Photos or links would be much appreciated.


Plenty of old skis available for as little as $10 at garage sale's or resale shops.
Use a pair with a very steep curve in front for negotiating rough terrain.
I saw 20-25 pair at a Goodwill a while back but can't remember which one.


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Search "smitty sled" You'll get a lot of ideas


----------



## HeavyD (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a couple pics of the one I built a few years ago - check out my profile pics. All aluminum, heaviest part is the skis. Works great.


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Couple 2x4s and skis and u can make a jet sled ..home Depot has cement mixing tubs that are hard plastic and make a good sled...I have one to pull my stuff when I'm just alone and not taken the shanty ..if I made another I would buy 2 tubs and put one length wise and one width wise I spent I think 18 $ to build mine tub was most expensive peice


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Tried to QWuote cb23 about the smitty sled but that option has disappeared temporarily. There are pages and pages of ideas in the "$15 sled" thread on iceshanty


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

(Tried to QWuote cb23 about the smitty sled but that option has disappeared temporarily. There are pages and pages of ideas in the "$15 sled" thread on iceshanty)

Shows what I know


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are a creative person keep your eyes peeled on garbage day.I find alot of supplies for projects that way.I even have a list of items that friends and family are looking for.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

I built one years ago for my old fold up shanty. I also built a shelf on the back for milk crates to use as extra storage. Worked great and made everything easy to pull. Wish I had pics.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are a couple that serve me well...














































































































Here it is loaded up with gear for me and four first timers...










Added a wind break extension last season...










<*)))>{


----------



## Jeepfisherman (Nov 19, 2015)

I fished once with a guy that had at 'smitty sled' build that was pretty standard, sat probably a foot off the ground but he cut holes in the back so a pair of 5 gallon buckets sat a good 6" down into the plywood when transported. There was NO spilling that thing. As many times as I've tried stuff with bungees and whatnot you still end up jarring buckets loose and dumping. This had that simple and foolproof aspect, I really liked it.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

Google the term "Smitty sled"


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

I found a short tobagon at a yard sale , screwed a couple milk crates too it , bungied my stuff to it and used it for maybe 20 years


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I built 1 like that in the picture above, however with less wood on sides.
Works great, used it for 10 years.
Redoing it this year, will build it wide enough that when transported will be upside down (mine doesn't have sides) and the shanty will fit between the skis


----------



## Doc L. (Nov 5, 2013)

I have 2 left thumbs and can't put anything together . That being said, even I could build a smitty sled with 2 skis , a 2 by 6 , a 2 by 4 , and 4 carriage bolts. Simple and cheap project and makes hauling gear a breeze


----------

